# blue screens while playing games



## clmlbx (May 11, 2007)

My config is :-

Intel core 2 duo E4300
intel org. board d946gzis
1 gb ddr2 ram 

problem is when ever I play gta sa , nfs underground, cricket 2007 or any other games after some time ofplay my computer gives that blue screen and then i have to restart the computer and this is very annoying .

I have latest drivers and directx installed .

so pls help


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

There can be several reasons.
1.)





> intel org. board d946gzis



Your on-board graphics may not be able to cope up with the load.
2.)Your RAM is corrupt.
3.)Your PSU is not able to bear the work-load.
4.)Poor ventilation and overheating of the CPU.

Now, post the details of your CPU temps, PSU wattage.
Also, try uninstalling you Graphics drivers & directX and then re-installing them.


----------



## clmlbx (May 11, 2007)

I Just Bought All Three Items. 

This Is Only With Games Other Wise It Runs Very Well

IT RUNS VISTA WITH AERO VERY WELL .


----------



## zyberboy (May 11, 2007)

Do u hav any cards installed ,like tv tuner or modems ten remove them n chk
Does ur video card and anyother device share same irq


----------



## clmlbx (May 11, 2007)

I have tv tuner card installed

but I don't have grafix card

BLUE SCREEN ALLWAYS CONTAIN

*Physical Memory Dump*


----------



## zyberboy (May 11, 2007)

Then remove tv tuner and try..
Your grf card is inbuilt.


----------



## clmlbx (May 11, 2007)

On Board Grafix

Can There Be Problem With Hard-disk


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

^^^   dont think hdd is the prob here.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

There Is Allways 

*physical Memory Dumping In Blue Screen*

*YES, I TOO THINK HDD IS NOT A problem*

*I checked it with hdd life and it shows 50 degree temp ,50% health and excellent performance . *


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

50c for hdd is pretty high temp.
wat bout temp of mobo and proccy?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> physical Memory Dumping In Blue Screen
> 
> YES, I TOO THINK HDD IS NOT A problem
> 
> I checked it with hdd life and it shows 50 degree temp ,50% health and excellent performance .



hdd temp is high. Also, check your RAM... This error occurs when you have a corrupt memory location .. I suppose you have dual 512 mB DDR2 sticks right ?? 
Remove either of them and check each of them one by one.... If the error flashes in both cases.. The problem lies elsewhere.. Otherwise, you know the culprit.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

currently it is showing 49 degree and max 58 degree

and I have single stic = 1 gb ddr2 ram

but this only happens while playing games

how much should be the temp.


all below temp with everest 

motherboard :-      44
cpu = 44
cpu # 1 / core # 1 = 55
cpu # 1 /core # 2  = 55


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

mob temp is high.sud be bout 36-38.
even after xtreme gaming my mobo temp maxes out at 39C.and my pc is oc'd.
whivh OS r u using?cuz it cud be a driver conflict


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

You don't have to keep on repeating this


> but this only happens while playing games


This error _does_  occur when you play Games. I have suffered it in the past. I suggest that you get your RAM tested and mention your PSU wattage. Try borrowing a RAM module from someone and test with it. In case the same problem arises, ... ah! I've already said it once...


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

Is cpu temp ok 

I am using win xp pro. sp2

ok, I will check out my ram .

what to do as temp is high  ?


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

is that ur proccy temp @ full load.if yes then ok,else they r very high at stock speed.
even i own a E4300 and its oc'd to 3GHz and i get idle temps of 25-27C and full load temps of 45-48C.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

No , it was not at full load

only antivirus
Ie with 7-8 tabs
4-5 explorer window
more 2-3 smal apps

how did you  oc'd ?


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> No , it was not at full load
> 
> only antivirus
> Ie with 7-8 tabs
> ...


 
install xtra fans in ur cabby to cool things down.proccy temp is very high.

i've oc'd my proccy cuz my mobo supports oc.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

do intel d946zis support ?

no space for extra fan's .. old cabby

now a days here local temp is 40-45 

does this affect ?


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

no ur mobo doesnt support oc.
get urself a new big airy cabby.


----------



## harryneopotter (May 12, 2007)

guys .. i own AMD 3600+, with asus M2NPVVM mobo and zebronics cabby.. my processer runs at 45-59 C depending on the load when the local temp is around 38-40 C. is it okay ???????


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

> now a days here local temp is 40-45


If the ambient temperature itself is 40-45 degrees... There's little you can do.

Over heating is a very significant cause for BSODs. 

For the time being, open the side panel of your cabinet and blow into it with a big table fan...Then game. Observe what happens..... 

Does the BSOD come when you just start to play or after sometime ? Is the time interval for the BSODs to flash the same in all games?


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

BSOD is not in a same interval . some times it is imediately after start of the game and some time is after 15-20 mins .

I contacted my technician and he said problem is bcoz of hard-disk .

I purchased proccy, mobo and ram from him . and after that when he was trying to format c and install the windows .then there was also the bsod problem. so then he checked other ram's and everything but not solved but with same thing  when he tried on different hard-disk it was ok . so that time i had to format my whole hard-disk and lost my data .

so he is trying to say that the problem is bcoz of hard-disk

I forgot to mention 1 thing that ther 2-3 types of bsod occuring .

and in technical info igxpdlx32.dll is also shown as problem .

and i guess it is a graphics driver . 

i am really confuse what is the problem . so pls pls pls help .


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

Yes, its a graphic problem. As mentioned before, your hdd was running hot. So, that might also be a problem.... 

Is everything fine now ? If not, do you still get the same type of errors ? BSODs are common in case of Pirated Windows. If your copy of windows is Pirated, then these BSODs will appear...

In case its genuine, there might be some driver conflict with your Graphics driver... Try uninstalling your Drivers and DirectX and then reinstall...

Has this problem been there since the first Day ?? In case it is, then your Mobo is faulty... or your CPU installation isn't just correct....leading to overheating... 

And, how did your Technician check your RAM ?? I asked you to check it yourself. Install* Memtest86 * and test your RAM modules.. Also, monitor the temperature of your system under load... both CPU&HDD....


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

now it is not only at games but even at normal use i get bsod . just now i was
writing this and i got bsod . and I also have hanging problem . 8 out of 10 times pc hangs after scan-disk. some times pc hangs on welcome screen .
on vista when i try to rate my comp it hangs when it reach to checking hard-disk .
so ithink it is hard-disk problem .

and this time bsod did'nt had that igxpdx32.dll


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

Yes.. It maybe a hdd problem.. get your drive replaced in case its under warranty... 
One more thing.. Is your copy of Windows genuine ?? In case it isn't... then your pirated copy is most probably the culprit..BSODs, as I already mentioned, are very common in pirate copies of windows...


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2007)

OK I CHECKED WITH MEMTEST AND THE RESULT SAYS 

pass completed with no or 0 errors press Esc to exit .

so now it shows hdd is the problem . 

my windows is pirated but i am using it from a long time and i did'nt have any problem .


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> If your copy of windows is Pirated, then these BSODs will appear...


 
LOLz......i've been using pirated windows Xp Pro for the past 3yrs without any stability probs and so r all my frnds.and at present i'm using Vista RTM for the past 5 months and didnt get any BSOD. 
so how can u say that pirated version of Windows cause BSOD???


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

how much sata 160 gb will cost ?

how much transcend and kingston 667 mhz 1 gb ddr2 ram will cost ?


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

160GB = 2350/2400
1GB DDR2 667 Transcend = 2250


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

thanks man 

dealer cheated me saying transcend and kingston cost around 3200

I purchased dynate ram for 2600


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

^^^   u sud always check prices from diff sources.it reduces ur chances of getting duped.


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

did prices went down . I purchased last week


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

i bought 2 sticks of 1GB 667 transcend ram bout 2-3 weeks before for 2550 each.
prices hav dec by 200 bucks


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

is there diff between sata and sata 2


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

^^^   theoritically there sud be but practically there isnt much diff in transfer speeds.


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

Diff In Price

160 Gb ?


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

100-150 bucks max.


----------



## clmlbx (May 13, 2007)

This 160 Gb Will Not That Ide One

2 Bsods Says 

First One  Fatal Error System

Second One Says  Winlogon Has Been Closed


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> LOLz......i've been using pirated windows Xp Pro for the past 3yrs without any stability probs and so r all my frnds.and at present i'm using Vista RTM for the past 5 months and didnt get any BSOD.
> so how can u say that pirated version of Windows cause BSOD???



That depends. I too had been using using Pirated Windows till last december ....And haven't encountered any BSODs... However, many a times, due to repetitive reproduction, media corruption can arise... Hence, BSODs can be a possibility...

Nevermind I might be wrong too. 

@clmlbx 


> First One Fatal Error System
> 
> Second One Says Winlogon Has Been Closed



What I am asking is, since when, did the problem of BSODs arise? You say that you have been using XP for a long time w/o any problem... So, did the problem arise after any major H/W or S/F change?? In case it is so.. Try removing that component and check again.. Also, you could use a restore point.......


----------



## assasin (May 13, 2007)

ok.since ur suspecting that u hav hdd prob,just download a diagnostic tool from the site of the manufacturer of ur hdd and run it.if it throws up an error then u hav ur culprit.


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2007)

I checked it with seatools and all test get aborted itsel . some AT START AND SOME AT end .

as my previous post fatal error occurs in bsod
and that means ram problem ? right ??

SO at last no exact problem could be found . I HAVE BOOKED THE Time with my technician tomorrow ?  so let see what happen ?

If the problem is in hard-disk so then i have to change the hard-disk .

so sata or sata2  160 gb  is right choice ?


----------



## assasin (May 14, 2007)

try out Drive fitness test (DFT).see if it reports an error.


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2007)

mine is seagate drive


----------



## assasin (May 14, 2007)

DFT works with all hdds.


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2007)

Chkd With Dft It Gives Error


----------



## assasin (May 14, 2007)

then print a copy of that error and send ur hdd for RMA.


----------



## clmlbx (May 15, 2007)

FRIENDS PLS HELP

I tried replacing ram and hard-disk but the problem is unsolved.

I am using vista too in that I reported a problem .

I got the solution and it says consider bios upgrade .

should I try it .

*maxupload.com/thumb/3C1A3B25.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*maxupload.com][IMG]*maxupload.com/img/3C1A3B25.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## psreesreekanth (May 15, 2007)

Dont worry of any thing else all the components are good i suppose, it is definetly memory leak issue.Actually what happens is there are different paging techniques used by os and for games so when games are run they use lot of memory space and that to in a random manner but when os runs it uses
memory from particular location for particular thread or process. so what ever may be the other thread or process it is accomidated as u were telling of the aero look for vista. but in games every thing is dynamic and therefore ur ram is utilized like hell.when the directx drivers or any of the drivers even the sound drivers which are looking for memory dont get what they are looking then the system just hangs at that state.This may also happen when ur running applications or when run the os also.

This may the explanation for i am not sure this is the only explanation.and one more thing os or for that matter any software does not hang due to the smaps or ur power supply they will run slowly because the watts or the power the processor is getting is decreased because of the load share not the volts.That is why even though u see a constant 12v in ur bios there may be load sharing incase u have a higher end graphics card which consume huge power. That is why higher psu is perferred in that case

This what i think.And for the solution change the ram or replace it is what i sugest.


----------



## clmlbx (May 15, 2007)

I have done it . I have changed the ram but of no use .

yes , you may be right . I read some thing about pages and all in that blue screen (bsod)

again with no clue

should i try upgrading my bios . I got new bios .


----------



## assasin (May 15, 2007)

if bios update is available then do it.


----------



## clmlbx (May 16, 2007)

ok , if any thing goes wrong ( during bios update or after ) so the company will solve the problem as this is in the warranty ( without any cost )

right ?

I got bios from intel siTe .

I Am Not Sure How To Do It . Can Anyone Can Give Me Step By Step Info On That .

Update the BIOS on your computer only if the newer BIOS version specifically solves a problem you have. We do not recommend BIOS updates for computers that do not need it

THIS SAYS INTEL SITE


WHAT TO DO  ????

Mine Bios Is 9/11/2006

 Mine :- 0047

0048
0064
0066
0067
0071
0071
0075
0077

0077 Is The Latest .


----------



## assasin (May 16, 2007)

update ur bios.read instructions carefully on Intel site


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2007)

There will be a text or read me file with the BIOS that u have downloaded.Read it carefully.Or if there is an online update like ASUS,MSI,GIGABYTE etc.u can do that.I have a MSI motherboard & i have the latest BIOS & i did it by using Live Update.


----------



## clmlbx (May 16, 2007)

Bios Updated But No Use


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2007)

There are few possibilities that ur system is a pain.Ok here is what the possible solution:
1.Update BIOS(updated).
2.Update all the drivers including sound,motherboard,display,DirectX etc.(ALL LATEST).
3.Install a fresh copy of operating system with all updates.
4.If HDD is running too hot then install a HDD Cooler,'ll cost u around 250/- for a local one but its worthy.I 've seen a HDD cooler with 2 Fans on it.



5.Do a memtest for 20-30 minutes(1 Hour recommended),This will show u if u have a faulty memory.
6.Reassemble all the parts of your system.
7.Properly connect every cable & check the ventilation of ur cabinet.

If this doesn't help then change the motherboard & buy an ASUS,MSI,GIGABYTE,A-Bit,DFI etc. BUT NOT INTEL ORIGINAL.

-What is PSU specs?(how much Wattage?)
-Have u overclocked ur system?


----------



## clmlbx (May 18, 2007)

I GOT THE PROBLEM . the problem was of my pci tv tuner card .

I removed it and everything is runnig fine .

but now there is a new problem . 

after running game for around 30 mins . system restarts automatically .

any solution 

can it be becoz of over heating

what will be the price of a new fan to make the system cool ?

and pls also give the price of intel org fan for processor core 2 duo E4300


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 18, 2007)

What do u do to check the temp.?
Install *MBM* or *SPEEDFAN* to check the temp.
And
Right click My Computer -> Properties -> Advanced tab -> "Startup and recovery" Settings -> UNselect "Automatically restart"


----------



## clmlbx (May 18, 2007)

I checked the temp with everest .


----------



## kushals (May 20, 2007)

Its simple yaar

Assuming that u are using  CRT

In the monitor Menu Search for the option Degauss During the game.and execute it.it will surely solve ur problem

Solve hua tho thank u post karna nahi hua toh bhi bata dena

Afterall experience matters


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2007)

kushals said:
			
		

> Its simple yaar
> 
> Assuming that u are using CRT
> 
> ...


 
firstly  what is it ??

and what does it do  ?

degauss


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 4, 2007)

*bsod* HELP 


hey help needed

read the dreadful story........

stage1

i got 7300gt , got vista ultimate and then pop up the dreadful blue screen started coming at the place where v have to enter our name......later stages i thot that can b due to ram conflicts.... i got that changed ..... bt nothing happened ....after some time i uninstalled vista and vas back to xp .... bt the story wasnt over...later stage of xp i starrted getting blue and red lines all over my screen.........


2nd stage

i got my grphcs card faulty vich was faulty,,,,,,,,,,,and gt 8800gtx xxx 768mb and then came prblem of finding the power supply vendor ..after moaning at forum i gt the place and gt the psu of coooler master and went home to c my rig working wid vista 1st time


in the place where we enter our password to enter the os
there is flickering and nt the blue screen


bt as soon as i click to upgarde my basic score which is 1(yet another problem)
i get blue screen or if i play any game eg spiderman3 i get that blue screen....physical dump memory....
i tried changing ram bt doesnt help....howver windows xp is fine.......
......bt again the blue screen......


can any 1 tell me whats this !!!!!!

thx for patient reading 

my config

motherboard:intel 945 gnt
ram:2 gb
graphic crd:8800 gtx xxx 768mb
processor entium d 2.8 
power supply:600w cooler master


can u plz give me link to the place frm where i can download the latest driver for my graphic card.....thx


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dude i can fairly understand your problem that u are facing coz i was also into the same kinda thing.
 First of all here is a direct link for the drivers
*www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
U just have to select Graphics driver>Geforce 8 serires>(your operating system)>GO.

After all this i guess the problem lies into your motherboard.Just have to say that i believe if u have all the updated stuff except the motherboard and processor then i say why not upgrade it?
I know that not a possible great solution but this is the last option......but wait i still have something for you!
Its a kinda tricky one but something is better than nothing
Try your graphics card on any other system like if any of ur buddy have high end config. or u can ask the dealer to check it if he is a good (friend) human being (in most of the cases "NO").

Do this and you will come to a conclusion it will be the motherboard which has the confliction with the Card.
I mean u have the high end card and a low end Motherboard.
I guess there is a compatibility issue.
U should also read the FAQS of your motherboard from the INTEL site or use the Customer Service or check the web with the reference hardware(945 paired with 8800 GTX).

Good Luck my friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 6, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude i can fairly understand your problem that u are facing coz i was also into the same kinda thing.
> First of all here is a direct link for the drivers
> *www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
> U just have to select Graphics driver>Geforce 8 serires>(your operating system)>GO.
> ...


 



thx for replying bt my vendor changed the mothrboard and that doesnt solve the problem.......actually bsod prob was of drivers bt nw a new prob has occured and that is that broken white lines r coming which ever thing is using graphics form the the graphic card......i wanted to post the pic bt cant shrink it to that small....


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 7, 2007)

Upload it to *www.imagevenue.com/
and paste the link in the forum.


----------

